# Wheel upgrade - advice needed



## yorkcyclist (11 Jul 2013)

Hi

I've been riding a Giant Avail 1 (women's spec) for 18 months now - use it approx. 9-10 months of the year and currently doing 200+ km per week. I weigh 140lbs. 

I'm still using stock wheels - Giant SR2 rims - but would like to upgrade to shed some weight (as well as aesthetics). Apparently the wheels weigh in at over 2kg but not sure how reliable my source is.

Can anyone recommend a decent upgrade for £200? I've had a look online (Mavics etc) but have no idea where to start so any advice would be much appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## Cyclist33 (12 Jul 2013)

It has to be said that it isn't weight alone that makes for a better wheel... but that being said...

I bought Fulcrum Racing 5s, RRP £220, from Merlin Cycles in February, these were actually for my hybrid but anyway. I've weighed both these and the SR2s (I've got a Defy 3). The Fulcrums weigh 850g on the front (no tyre, tube or quick-release axle), the SR2 front wheel weighs exactly the same. The Fulcrum rear wheel weighs 950g, the SR2 1010g. Again bare weight with no tyre, tube or axle, but including the cassette.

So there isn't a lot in it. The SR2s are perfectly acceptable and in fact I've put mine back on as I think they suit the Giant better than the Fulcrums, aesthetically, and they don't affect performance to speak of. 

If you want a great cheap upgrade, change the Giant tyres. They're good, but not the lightest or supplest out there. £60 gets you a really nice pair of light folding tyres.

But if you do want to go new wheels, check out Merlin Cycles and I would give consideration to Shimano Ultegras which I reckon would look great and be considerably lighter than what you or I have got!


----------



## Cyclist33 (12 Jul 2013)

Sorry, should correct that. Rear wheel weights don't include the cassette. But anyway, the weight difference is the same.


----------



## the_mikey (12 Jul 2013)

+1 what has been mentioned above, what is not clear however is what condition the existing wheels are in, after 12 months of riding on a pair of giant PR2 wheels the formula sealed bearings had degraded considerably, I bought a pair of fulcrum racing 5 wheels to replace the original wheels and fitted a pair of Michelin Krylion tyres, the ride quality improved massively.


----------



## Downward (12 Jul 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> It has to be said that it isn't weight alone that makes for a better wheel... but that being said...
> 
> I bought Fulcrum Racing 5s, RRP £220, from Merlin Cycles in February, these were actually for my hybrid but anyway. I've weighed both these and the SR2s (I've got a Defy 3). The Fulcrums weigh 850g on the front (no tyre, tube or quick-release axle), the SR2 front wheel weighs exactly the same. The Fulcrum rear wheel weighs 950g, the SR2 1010g. Again bare weight with no tyre, tube or axle, but including the cassette.
> 
> ...


 

Hi My Hybrid wheels are really heavy add in the discs and M+ tyres and it's turned into a porker !!

Are Wheels worth upgrading on a hybrid and are they compatable with Disc brakes ?


----------



## Cyclist33 (12 Jul 2013)

depends on the hybrid in question!

what is it?

youll need disk specific wheels. i dont really know enough Bout those.


----------



## Downward (12 Jul 2013)

Kona Dew Deluxe


----------

